# überprüfen ob string eine zahl enthält



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Guten Abend!
Wie kann ich mit java überprüfen ob ein String eine Zahl enthält?
Jede Antwort wäre super!
DANKE!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Wie ist die Zahl formatiert?
Einfache Ganzzahl?


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

jap!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Wenn nur Ziffern drinstehen reicht Integer.parseInt, ansonsten muss man mit einem RegEx ran.


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2007)

und was gibt Integer.parseInt aus, wenn es keine Zahl ist?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Du machst das einfach in einen try/catch Block und fängst eine NumberFormatException.
Wenn der catch Block betreten wird weißt du das es keine Zahl war.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

Du kannst auch den String mit einer for-Schleife durchlaufen und mit

```
if(Character.isDigit(charArray[i]))
```
prüfen, ob jedes einzelne Zeichen im String eine Zahl ist.

Aus deinem String kannst du so ein char-Array machen:

```
char[] charArray = meinString.toCharArray();
```


----------

